# What is this?



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I found this on my does tail this morning, she is pregnant and due anytime.


Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's her mucus plug! Perfectly normal. Is her udder very full?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Shes a FF and her bag fills like there is milk in it but its still really flabby.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

how long after she loses it will she kid?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

She has no ligs and shes been acting weird the last 2 days. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

When is her due date? Do you know that is it forsure? 

I agree it is the plug, they can lose that a month before they kid. Keep an eye on her Udder.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I dont have an exact date but according to the time she was with the buck she could kid now to march 1st.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree. It's the mucous plug and she can lose it up to a month before kidding. Sucks cause it would be a nice indicator! If her bag isn't filling up I would say you have some time. Keep an eye on her but I sure wouldn't be doing any 2 hour checks around the clock.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh im not lol, but is that why she was acting funny cause she was loosing her plug?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Could be. Kids could be re-positioning getting ready to go. She could just be uncomfortable too. FF, she could just be trying to figure out what all the fuss in her tummy is about too. LOL Who knows? They can lose the plug up to a month in advance....can also lose it the day of. It's a GOAT! Who knows???? :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

thank you I will keep you all updated 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Shes starting to hold her tail a little does that mean anything? Her bag filled a little bit alsr

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh ok thanks 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Still no change. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Mine start holding their tails kinda 'kinked' up & twisted a few weeks before kidding. They also start trying to stand their front legs on stuff and stretch their bodies out (they are repositioning the kids & getting them in the right places  )
They also get REALLY sweet & lovey starting about a week before they kid...even the ol' cranky ladies get cute & lovey


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I noticed that to bellafire! I had this crazy boer cross and right after she kidded she wanted to be in my face and wanted to lick my head!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Awwwww ok. My goats are always so sweet (we bottoe raised them) but for the past few days if I go in a different pen than sally is in she jumps over the gate! She just always wants to be around me

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I checked her this morning and I found this what is it?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is some discharge. She may be losing her plug.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

well, I thought you guys said she already lost it with the first picture I posted?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she already lost her plug, then it is just discharge. It really isn't much.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Its white tho

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Until it is amber or kind of a red color, she is not kidding yet.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh ok thanks

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

